# update on 135



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

didnt get to much time to aquascape as my irritans was getting irratable.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

damn those plants are growing nicely.. ur going to have one hell of a carpet once that fills in


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Very nice setup


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

You injecting co2? I like your tank a lot! The dw is sweet, it'll look awesome when everything grows in!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

very nice


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

whoa, wut are those plants called that are scattered everywhere? something chain pygmy? is that tha plant that grows like a carpet?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> whoa, wut are those plants called that are scattered everywhere? something chain pygmy? is that tha plant that grows like a carpet?


pygmy chain sword (narrow leaf)


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> You injecting co2? I like your tank a lot! The dw is sweet, it'll look awesome when everything grows in!


no, no co2... yet. My next big job im gonna discuss the possibility of co2 with you all. I really am into this plant stuff now more than ever.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

how is the algea comming along? What are you dosing?? How much light again? -thanks

The lilaeopsis(micro sword) is a very slow grower, so it is good you have lots of other plants in there.. maybe spread it out a bit

is there lots of new growth? if so, things should be getting better in there.. you use excell?

keep us updated.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> how is the algea comming along? What are you dosing?? How much light again? -thanks
> 
> The lilaeopsis(micro sword) is a very slow grower, so it is good you have lots of other plants in there.. maybe spread it out a bit
> 
> ...


the algae hasnt spread any more, but its hasnt really faded... lol. its just there. 
260w PC lighting

ya I just picked it up cause of the look factor. im really not to crazy about it. 
spread it out?? lol how man?

yes, alot of new growth. yes i use excel
dosing flourish
flourish, trace, nitrogen, potassium, phosphates, potassium, iron and excel.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> how is the algea comming along? What are you dosing?? How much light again? -thanks
> 
> The lilaeopsis(micro sword) is a very slow grower, so it is good you have lots of other plants in there.. maybe spread it out a bit
> 
> ...


the algae hasnt spread any more, but its hasnt really faded... lol. its just there. 
260w PC lighting

ya I just picked it up cause of the look factor. im really not to crazy about it. 
spread it out?? lol how man?

yes, alot of new growth. yes i use excel
dosing flourish
flourish, trace, nitrogen, potassium, phosphates, potassium, iron and excel.
[/quote]
well, as far as dosing goes, you got all bases covered, it is just keeping them at proper levels.. (and plant mass







) 
to spread out the micro sword, you just pull them apart gently, and plant.. lol they are all mostly separate, runners all jumbled together.. I love micro sword, if it grows right.. the stuff is an algea magnet if you don't have enough fast growers in the tank!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> You injecting co2? I like your tank a lot! The dw is sweet, it'll look awesome when everything grows in!


no, no co2... yet. My next big job im gonna discuss the possibility of co2 with you all. I really am into this plant stuff now more than ever.
[/quote]
Check this link out
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=113951
It has some good information about where to find cheap tanks, regulators, or complete set-ups. Personally I would not mess with diy co2, tis a pain!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Your fish looks good, your tank will look awesome once it fills in. Patience


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> You injecting co2? I like your tank a lot! The dw is sweet, it'll look awesome when everything grows in!


no, no co2... yet. My next big job im gonna discuss the possibility of co2 with you all. I really am into this plant stuff now more than ever.
[/quote]
Check this link out
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=113951
It has some good information about where to find cheap tanks, regulators, or complete set-ups. Personally I would not mess with diy co2, tis a pain!
[/quote]

Please don't forget your local welding supply shop! I got great deals from my local shop.. they had a sale just as I was looking! --got a great deal


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nice, very nice plant i see so far


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> nice, very nice plant i see so far


very nise set up and fish man


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

quick update-

the diatoms are spreading a lil bit ( i think its just cosmetic and will go away shortly, crossing my fingers)
The good part thos is im getting a ton of new growth. My anibus, who before were just there are sprouting new growth like crazy. My tennellus is shooting runners like non other, they are still small but soon I will have the carpet effect im going for. 
The dwarf sag is slowly starting to shoot some runners, tho nowhere near the ammount the tennellus is. 
The red luwd isnt doing to hot and to be totally honest im not all that crazy about it. Thinking about taking it out. 
The green and red wendti are doing ok but again I dont think im to crazy on em, might take em out soon. 
I finally got around to get the phosphate tester. Right now im at .5ppm 
was 0ppm when i 1st tested.

Ill try and get some more pics up soon, the diatoms still look really nasty


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> quick update-
> 
> the diatoms are spreading a lil bit ( i think its just cosmetic and will go away shortly, crossing my fingers)
> The good part thos is im getting a ton of new growth. My anibus, who before were just there are sprouting new growth like crazy. My tennellus is shooting runners like non other, they are still small but soon I will have the carpet effect im going for.
> ...


Ya, I cant stress enough how important it is to not let your nitrate and phosphate bottom out.. Bad news always follows!
I suggest giving the crypts, (wendtii) and Ludwigia repens a chance. They are quite appealing! plus you are going to need plants in your tank.. at least stick it out until you get a replacement.. I happen to really like both of those plants.. you will eventually find a place where they will look good in the tank.. Crypts look stunning when you let them go


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

looks good









I am sure your Irritan is loving his set up. Very nice!!

Do you think you will ever add any more with him or do you intend to keep a solo set up?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

chomp chomp said:


> looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both guys I got now wont tolerate tankmates. Im gonna keep both them solo.

check my sig tho









Now im just waiting for pedro or george to get them in. Only hold up.


----------

